# Great American Barbecue Results



## Kloset BBQR (May 25, 2008)

http://barbecuecentral.blogspot.com/

Uhh, Greg are we going to be changing the name of the forum again?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 25, 2008)

Uh, if I can draw your attention to the LOGO...you'll see a little sm in a circle...we're fine!  They'll have to change their name if they want to press the issue.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 25, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt though if you start using the logo on the forum pages.  The more its seen the better.

The guy could have at least given you a link under the Barbecue forums section of his page!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 25, 2008)

The logo on the forum pages will take away from the advertisers...besides, his is Barbecue Central and mine is BBQ Central.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 25, 2008)

That's semantics, when I refer to BBQ Central, I pronounce it Barbecue Central.

The guy on the blog is anonymous so I doubt he's going to cause any trouble but he is using the goodwill built by your forum to promote his blog.  Not too cool in my book.  Clicking a few links on the blog looks like its run by someone from the I Smell Smoke Team.  You should at least get a few residuals from the classes they are teaching or a free DiqiQII.

Just looking out for you Greg!


----------

